# Dog Crate



## leseduts (Jun 3, 2008)

It is nearly 2 years since Paddy died and Maisie has been travelling on her own, in a dog bed at the back of the passenger seat. 
Casper arrived last week a 7 week old German Shepherd. I am thinking of buying a canvas dog crate to travel him in, until he has learned a bit of sense. We have had metal cages before they are heavy and even when folded are still a handful. The canvas ones fold flat and are lightweight. Has anyone bought one and if so is it ok.
Many Thanks for any help.


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Yes, they are fine, but not teethproof.

You may have to train the mutt to a metal cage first (like we did) then move to a canvas one when he is happy in it and recognises it as his territory.

If you start him off in the canvas crate, letting him more or less live in it in the lounge (under supervision) he might take to it without wanting to eat it.

(We wasted cash on the metal cage because Grace never chewed anything except pencils and anything that flutters to the floor . . . the letter box is now screwed up tight and we have a box on the wall!!!! 8O  )

Dave


----------



## greenasthegrass (Oct 27, 2007)

We used a fabric one but Vicky decided to chew the zip off so she could then sit in it without the door on - weird!

Then Sweep wouldn't stay in it so why should she - went on to a mesh crate and they hated that so now are bunged in shower room which seems to be ok.

Greenie


----------



## leseduts (Jun 3, 2008)

He has been sleeping in a solid crate in the house for the last week, and other than an odd winge seems to accept it. We shall exchange it for the canvas one before we set off so he accepts it as home. We cannot take him to France until at least February, as we will not be able to bring him back to UK until the end of May. We are going to get out and about with the MH until then, to get him used to it.


----------

